# [eix-sync] probleme resolution

## gluglu

Bonsoir à tous,

Je rencontre le probleme suivant :

```

eix-sync

 * Running emerge --sync

Notice: [Errno -3] Temporary failure in name resolution

>>> Starting rsync with rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage...

>>> Checking server timestamp ...

rsync: getaddrinfo: rsync.europe.gentoo.org 873: Temporary failure in name resolution

rsync error: error in socket IO (code 10) at clientserver.c(124) [receiver=3.0.6]

>>> Retrying...

^C

Exiting on signal 2

 * Time statistics:

     7 seconds total

```

Je suis le seul ? une solution ?

merci d'avance

----------

## nemo13

Bonsoir,

A priori ton dns s'est fait la malle ( ou ton resolv.conf est naze )

à 22h15 : *Quote:*   

> ping rsync.europe.gentoo.org
> 
> PING rsync.europe.gentoo.org (147.175.167.205) 56(84) bytes of data.
> 
> 64 bytes from gentoo.ynet.sk (147.175.167.205): icmp_seq=1 ttl=47 time=83.7 ms

 

tu peux essayer de mettre dans ton fichier host l'adresse ci-dessus.

A+:jlp

----------

## gluglu

je vais faire ça alors.

```

DelliX gluglu # nslookup rsync.europe.gentoo.org 

;; Truncated, retrying in TCP mode.

;; Connection to 212.27.40.241#53(212.27.40.241) for rsync.europe.gentoo.org failed: connection refused.

;; Connection to 212.27.40.240#53(212.27.40.240) for rsync.europe.gentoo.org failed: connection refused.

DelliX gluglu # nslookup gentoo.fr

Server:      212.27.40.241

Address:   212.27.40.241#53

Non-authoritative answer:

Name:   gentoo.fr

Address: 91.121.78.206

```

super free...

merci.

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Aurais-tu fait des rsync plusieurs fois sur une journée ? Dans ce cas, réessaye le lendemain, ou choisis un autre miroir, tu as été temporairement black-listé.

----------

## d2_racing

Pourrais-tu poster ton fichier /etc/make.conf ?

Au Canada, les serveurs Rsync n'ont pas ce genre de restriction.

----------

## Moonboots

Vous n'êtes pas le seul,  j'ai encore le même problème depuis mardi...

----------

## gluglu

c'est bizarre cette histoire

----------

## sogh

```
$ dig @dns1.proxad.net rsync.europe.gentoo.org

;; Truncated, retrying in TCP mode.

;; Connection to 212.27.40.240#53(212.27.40.240) for rsync.europe.gentoo.org failed: connection refused.
```

en disant à dig d'ignorer le flag truncated dans la réponse, la réponse semble complète (c'est la même que celle donnée par les DNS de google)

```
$ dig @dns1.proxad.net +ignore rsync.europe.gentoo.org

; <<>> DiG 9.4.3-P5 <<>> @dns1.proxad.net +ignore rsync.europe.gentoo.org

; (1 server found)

;; global options:  printcmd

;; Got answer:

;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NOERROR, id: 33394

;; flags: qr tc rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 27, AUTHORITY: 0, ADDITIONAL: 0

;; QUESTION SECTION:

;rsync.europe.gentoo.org.       IN      A

;; ANSWER SECTION:

rsync.europe.gentoo.org. 1800   IN      A       88.198.224.205

rsync.europe.gentoo.org. 1800   IN      A       88.191.100.68

[...]

;; Query time: 72 msec

;; SERVER: 212.27.40.240#53(212.27.40.240)

;; WHEN: Sat Jun  5 10:11:21 2010

;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 473
```

Les DNS de free semblent donc marquer la réponse comme tronquée sans raison, en plus de ne pas supporter TCP...

----------

## xaviermiller

Et en changeant de mirror ?

----------

## Moonboots

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Et en changeant de mirror ?

 

Avec SYNC="rsync://rsync.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage" , ça marche pour moi

----------

## sogh

 *Moonboots wrote:*   

>  *XavierMiller wrote:*   Et en changeant de mirror ? 
> 
> Avec SYNC="rsync://rsync.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage" , ça marche pour moi

 

Oui, mais il y a nettement moins d'IP en rotation sur rsync.fr (que 2).

Là, puisque c'est le serveur DNS qui semble poser problème, autant le changer plutôt que de changer SYNC   :Smile: 

----------

## d2_racing

C'est bizarre votre problème en effet.

----------

